Ask HN: Why doesn't job entries in HN have discussion enabled? - slevin063
======
brobdingnagian
I agree - it should be fair game to discuss the interviews at that company and
their hiring practices in their job posting threads.

------
akvlad
I find those posts more like Ads within the site. They all seem to be Y
Combinator sponsored jobs. It's in no way different than how twitter, facebook
and instagram post ads in between content.

------
brudgers
Because the purpose of the job listings (which are for YC companies) is to
spark applications to the listed job, not discussion.

~~~
pliny
Those two don't seem to be mutually exclusive goals.

As far as the company posting the listing is concerned, the bad outcomes are
(a) if the candidate they would otherwise hire won't apply because of the
content of the attached discussion, and (b) if candidates that they aren't
interested in hiring apply because of the attached discussion.

I think, since HN seems to exist mostly for discussions about how awful open
office plans are, and since many of the company posting listings have open
office plans, then the discussion will usually be negative, but that seems
more likely to cause the opposite of (b) (that is, less unwanted candidates)
than it will cause (a), since people who are 'a good fit' for the job would be
less likely to be dissuaded by the sort of baseline negativity that exists in
most of the comment sections on this site than people who aren't qualified or
aren't interested in working for that company specifically.

------
laaph
Many times I want to ask questions about the job details, and I'd like to see
this feature as well.

I always suspected it was to prevent people from talking about embarrassing
things about the company. People are very good finding faults and even making
innocent things look evil. Easier to avoid all that by simply disabling
comments.

------
lastofus
Having interviewed with one of the companies currently listed on the jobs
board, I could easily see how "having a discussion related to job placement at
the company" could lead to negative feedback, and dissuade potential
applicants.

